# Graveyard Soundscape cd?



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had no luck so far finding a good graveyard sounds cd. I'm hoping for a realistic soundscape...crickets, maybe an owl, a crow or 2, a far off howl, wind through trees, etc. Can anyone recommend a particluar cd?


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

gore galore.com will take care of your graveyard needs!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out poison props, they have some great graveyard stuff and have a sample to check out. I will definately be getting some of these.

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

*Night Creatures are what you need*

I'm with you MorbidMariah. It's hard to find appropriate sounds that add the ambiance of spooky woods without a bunch of other more obnoxious sounds coming into play.

I would recommend getting your hands on the first track from Disney's 2nd edition of *Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House*, entitled "Night Creatures." (This is not the orange album of the early sixties, but rather the remake that came in 1979 with the much more colorful jacket.)










This track (and others from the album) are showing up on Disney's Halloween albums for kids as bonus tracks. I think it is just what you need — crickets, wolves baying at the moon, owl screeches — very, very nicely done, in my opinion with no extra filler. I got my remastered version on the album "Halloween Songs and Sounds," which can downloaded from iTunes.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

There are also a couple of free sounds at Gravecast.com.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I was thinking of that Disney album as well... they used to have it at our library when i was a kid, i don't know how many times i made my mom check that out for me! Sadly it is no longer there.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Check out my Halloween Sounds page also linked from the banner in my Signature.


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Check my link for some great Free sounds/music*

Here is the link within HalloweenForum.com 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/79917-free-great-haunt-music.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

I just received my "Graveyard Wind" cd from Poison Props and I just had to hop on here sing my praises. If you are looking for straight graveyard sounds without the cheese this is your answer. I have been looking for something like this for sooo long...I'm so happy it was linked to above. It is 70 minutes of wind, blowing leaves, creaky gate blowing open and shut, occasional owls and crows and every once in a while an indistinct ghostly sound. My favorite part is the ghost sounds are subtle and blend into the wind so you aren't sure what you just heard. I love it! The clip on the website is a good representation of the whole thing.

I highly recommend it!


----------

